# Honours-Arbeit



## justi12 (16. November 2010)

Hallo

Es ist wieder mal soweit das ich eine Facharbeit schreiben muss. 
Die Thema ist frei wählbar, ist natürlich gut aber auch schlecht. Sich für etwas entscheiden, ist echt schwierig.
Vom Thema her weis ich noch nichts genaues, aaaber...habe mir gedanken über 
3D-Produktvisualisierung & Produktfotografie gemacht. Ein vergeich von 3d-visu und non-food Produktfotografie finde ich sehr intressant. Weis aber momentan nicht , was ich in diesem bereich herausfinden soll.

Ich denke der Titel des Projektes wird so heissen "Product Photography VS 3D-Computer Grafic in the new Age"
Hypothese: Weshalb Visualisiert man sein Produkt bei der Werbebranche in 3D? Weil es Visualisieren vorteilhafter ist als es nur zu Fotografieren. Ist das wircklich so?
Ich werde versuchen an diesem Thema heranzugehen.
Wo stehen wir heute?
Muss alles in 3D Generiert werden?
Vorteile der Fotogrfie.
Nachteile von CG (gibt das überhaupt?)
Stirbt die Produktfotogafie aus?

was denkt ihr? 
Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand irgendwelche ideen oder anregungen geben.
Oder ist das ganze ein Schwachsinn?

lg justi


----------



## smileyml (16. November 2010)

Ich glaube du musst es noch mehr einschränken damit du überhaupt eine Chance für eine sinnvollen Anfang und ein gutes Ende hast.

Es könnte z.B. im Bereich der Automobilindustrie sein, wo meines Eachtens für viele Kamerafahrten das virutelle unschlagbar und wahrscheinlich günstiger ist. Man könnte es auch vergleichen z.B. mit Lebensmitteln, wo teilweise noch die Fotos und der "Foodkünstler" bestimmend ist. Der Vergleich ginge dann auch gleich in Richtung Animation und Still.

Du siehst, man kommt schnell von einem Thema zum anderen, daher solltest du da ein klares Ziel bzw. dir eine klare Aufgabe formulieren - ich denke dann wird auch der Titel prägnanter.

Grüße Marco

PS: Ich habe deinen Beitrag in einen vielleicht besser passenden Bereich verschoben.


----------



## justi12 (16. November 2010)

hallo smileyml 


Danke für deine Antwort. Ich möchte eigentlich Automobilbranche ausschliessen, weil ich die sache Praktisch testen möchte. Ausser ich hätte ein Fotostudio zu verfügug die eine Auto aufnehmen könnte  
Ich möchte mich für ein oder höchstens zwei produkte entscheiden, weis aber noch nicht welche es sich gut dafür eignet. Es soll ein produkt sein die sich von anderen Produkten nicht gross unterscheidet. zB etwas aus der Küche oder Handy/Iphone, Computer. 
Esswaren sind natürlich sonderfall. Da ist Fotografie besser dran weil es einfach appetitlicher ausieht als in 3d. 
Kannst du mir vielleicht irgendwelche ratschläge geben, welches produkt sich am besten für so eine forschungsprojekt eignet?
De schriftliche Arbeit soll um de 50-60 seiten werden. ca 15000 wörter +/- 10%.


----------



## justi12 (16. November 2010)

Ich habe mir überlegt ob ich doch etwas über die Nahrungsmittel schreiben soll.
Wie gut sich das in 3d kreieren lässt. Es gibt ja kaum jemand der seine Food-Produkte in 3D präsentieren, weil es meistens unappetitlich aussieht.


----------

